# Created In 1740?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No, not quite...but this is when the Danish firm of Jules Jurgensen first started and is one of the earliest watch making companies. This one arrived through my letter box just before Xmas and the new crystal for it arrived a few days ago, so out came the camera....

Wikepedia reports that they stopped making their own watches in 1957 and thereafter their name merely appeared on the dial. This one probably dates from the early 1970s and contains an ubiquitous ESA 9154.

It's a big watch, measuring 42mm diameter excluding the crown. The engraving on the back is very shallow, so a little hard to get a good photograph. It has an unusual high dome tension ring crystal, which I've replaced, and the dial protrudes through the case into the crystal.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Paul, at last a electric in a useable size...

What is the engraving? Looks like a Bedouin tent :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Very nice Paul, at last a electric in a useable size...
> 
> What is the engraving? Looks like a Bedouin tent :huh:


Thats a beauty Paul look at the size of those hour markers


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a beauty Paul, love the linen dial and those indices. I never knew that Jules Jurgensen did a hummer. Thanks for sharing .

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Pedantic hat on

That'll be a ESA 9152

Pedantic hat off

Sorry mate


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> That's a beauty Paul, love the linen dial and those indices. I never knew that Jules Jurgensen did a hummer. Thanks for sharing .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Its not a hummer....its an ESA 9154 as stated....you've had too much to drink over Xmas Gary! :lol:

Like this one ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> That's a beauty Paul, love the linen dial and those indices. I never knew that Jules Jurgensen did a hummer. Thanks for sharing .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


And you meant ESA 9162...which is a hummer. :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Its not a hummer....its an ESA 9154 as stated....you've had too much to drink over Xmas Gary! :lol:


I wish Paul, had a chest infection all through Xmas and New Year  .

Nope it was just the result of me speed reading (too quickly) and my mild dislexia, never a create combo at the best of times :blink:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> And you meant ESA 9162...which is a hummer. :lol:


Guilty as charged m'lord :notworthy:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a hummer....its an ESA 9154 as stated....you've had too much to drink over Xmas Gary! :lol:
> ...


Easily done Gary...with all these ESA / ETA numbers. Hope you're feeling better.

BTW: wish it was a hummer. :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hope you're feeling better.


Yeah it's clearing up very slowly thanks, just in time to go back to work tomorrow :crybaby:

Hope you had an great Xmas and New Year.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > And you meant ESA 9162...which is a hummer. :lol:
> ...


hope all now recovered-still a fantastic looking watch


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


So Paul who do you think made the watch?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> So Paul who do you think made the watch?


I probably didn't phrase it very well...I think they stopped using their own _movements_ in 1957. So they still made this watch but bought in and used ESA movements during this period. Loads of other watch manufacturers used this same movement.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice. I like silver dials, and it's a good size (for once :lol: ). Hmmmm... 

I especially like the futuristic font they used for the word "electroinic". Very 1970's :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats very nice Paul ,love the dial and case shape


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that's a little gem Paul, I can't get over the dial it's just so well thought out and balanced :yes:

BTW Will you be getting another


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Wow that's a little gem Paul, I can't get over the dial it's just so well thought out and balanced :yes:
> 
> BTW Will you be getting another


I agree, despite the 'busy' minute markings it looks just right overall.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stonedeaf said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's a little gem Paul, I can't get over the dial it's just so well thought out and balanced :yes:
> ...


I guess they've had about 270 years to get it right. :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> BTW Will you be getting another


Do I need another? :huh: Where's this one going? :huh: Have I missed something? :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Will you be getting another
> ...


No you haven't missed anything, it's just that you do tend to acquire pairs


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


 :blush: You're right...I must stop that. :blush:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I wouldn't say you've got to stop it, you could always get another and let a fellow member of the forum take it off you


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when I saw the title thought Hawkey had found a time warp watch with an 18th century battery, or it was gonna be a connection with Roy's 1st workshop h34r:

Nice find Hawkster!


----------

